# PIC REQUEST: TT on MB alphards



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

i need to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## papachango (Jun 28, 2009)

i want to see this too


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Google Image Search --> "Audi TT Alaphards"



















I have a picture of a black TT with them at home, makes me think it's a better wheel for a darker color on the car.


Rookies. :laugh:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

One of my fav OEM style wheels on the TT. :beer:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

google apparently doesn't like me :laugh:

anyone with ps skills and more time than me should put that on a lake silver TT

or if there is more of that first one....


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> anyone with ps skills and more time than me should put that on a lake silver TT













:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


and i told myself i wouldn't catch the wheel bug:screwy:...... i guess it's game over for me then.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

haha trying to convince yourself not to buy new shoes, or what? :laugh:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> haha trying to convince yourself not to buy new shoes, or what? :laugh:


yeah well...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:



LOL. donk status


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ are they 26" alphards? Must a came off a ML or G wagon


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

TTurboNegro said:


> ^^ are they 26" alphards? Must a came off a ML or G wagon


I think that's a really bad photoshop :laugh:

At least I hope it is


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTurboNegro said:


> ^^ are they 26" alphards? Must a came off a ML or G wagon


No it's just a TT at stock height. :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

DCMS371 said:


> I think that's a really bad photoshop :laugh:


How dare you! :laugh: 

Yeah thats photoshoped with a stock pic of my TT when I first got it lol :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lake Silver:thumbdown: Alphards:thumbup:
I told you that you would succumb to the force and join the dark side. FYI coils first:heart:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice ^^ I need coils asap!:banghead:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Same here. My car is 4 x 4. :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Get on that


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Get on that


....so demanding...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> ....so demanding...


I found that by lighting a fire under peoples ass's, they move a bit faster. Case in point the op haha.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I found that by lighting a fire under peoples ass's, they move a bit faster. Case in point the op haha.


haha so true..


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> ....so demanding...



Easier to be demanding when you're not the one coming up with the cash...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> Easier to be demanding when you're not the one coming up with the cash...


Word. My wheels are only half built. Come on tax refund


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

dogger said:


> Easier to be demanding when you're not the one coming up with the cash...


so true :laugh:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

new request!

anyone with a pic or ps of a TT on these?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh the Huffs


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh the Huffs


someone has to have something....


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> someone has to have something....


If no one comes up with anything, Ill come up with another pshop shot after I get home from work! We'll see if I can pull of lowering it without butchering the shot :laugh:


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

here's mine from a while back


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbup: my wife loves that car. she's been hounding me to get a set of alphards for over a year.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks good especially the ride height. :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, you beat me to it, on my own car even! :laugh:

I think it actually looks good! Id roll em! :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

black vdub said:


> here's mine from a while back


Any other pics? Are those a staggered set or four fronts? TIA.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

zig will you ever figure out your wheels lol. I'll find you some


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

20v master said:


> Any other pics? Are those a staggered set or four fronts? TIA.


Staggered:

18x8.5 ET 35 with 215/40
18x9.5 ET 40 with 245/35

running 20mm adapters all around

ridding a bit high in the back, but the rear perches were removed to fix that!

A few pics here: TT on Alphards


----------

